# Balisong Trainer Knife: Ronin Gear Practice Dull Butterfly Balisong Knife



## BING (May 11, 2008)

Dear All,
 I would like to know if anyone ever use "Ronin Gear Practice Dull Butterfly Balisong Knife" 
 How is it? Is it durable? Any comments will be helpful.
 Thanks,
 BING


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2008)

I am a little surprised that I have not had a chance to work with one of these.  So I cannot help you out.  However, I am sure someone will come along and be able to give you some good info.


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

I do have a balison trainer but I forget the brand.


----------



## Baphomet (May 17, 2008)

BING said:


> Dear All,
> I would like to know if anyone ever use "Ronin Gear Practice Dull Butterfly Balisong Knife"
> How is it? Is it durable? Any comments will be helpful.
> Thanks,
> BING



As with all CCC's. its a piece of junk, and isn't worth the money.  I owned one and it broke within 2 weeks, and I wasn't even flipping it that hard.  If you plan to do any hard flipping, get a BM40T trainer.  I have a BM40T and a BM42MC balisong, and, for me anyways, they were good investments that stand up to a lot of abuse.


----------



## ont (May 18, 2008)

I made a Typhoon balisong kit with a trainer blade from knifekits.com two years ago and it has been an exceptional knife. It can be a little heavy depending how you embellish it. They are comming out with a new one but it is not in production yet.


----------

